# EN ISO 13849-1:2015 und die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit



## jora (15 Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ja die Revision der EN ISO 13849-1 teilweise sehr schöne Änderungen gebracht hat, kann ich mich mit einem Punkt bzw. dessen Formulierung nicht anfreunden.

Zitat A.2.3:
"Wenn die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit eines Gefährdungsereignisses als niedrig bewertet werden kann, darf der PLr um einen Level verringert werden, siehe A.2.3.2."

Zitat A.2.3.2:
"Die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintritts eines Gefährdungsereignisses hängt entweder vom menschlichen Verhalten oder vom technischen Versagen ab. In den meisten Fällen sind die entsprechenden Wahrscheinlichkeiten nicht bekannt oder schwer zu bestimmen. Die Abschätzung der Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit eines Gefährdungsereignisses sollte auf Faktoren beruhen, zu denen folgende zählen:
- Zuverlässigkeitsdaten;
- Unfallgeschichte an vergleichbaren Maschinen.
ANMERKUNG Eine geringe Zahl an Unfällen muss nicht zwingend bedeuten, dass das Eintreten von Gefährdungssituationen gering ist, sondern dass die Sicherheitseinrichtungen der Maschine ausreichend sind."

Für mich ist das Eintreten bzw. die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit nicht an Zuverlässigkeitsdaten koppelbar. Zuverlässigkeitsdaten sind für mich entweder bauteilspezifisch oder beanspruchungsspezifisch. Wobei bauteilspezifische Zuverlässigkeitsdaten in der PL-Validierung verwendet werden und beanspruchungsspezifische Zuverlässigkeitsdaten die Beanspruchung von verwendeten Bauteilen/Elementen abhängig sind. Letzteres ist für mich, wenn davon eine Gefährdung ausgeht eher mit mechanischen Maßnahmen abzufangen, z.B. bei einem Aufzug durch Bremsen.

Zum Thema vergleichbare Maschinen, wieviel Sondermaschinenbauer bauen eine Maschine auch nur zweimal?

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Ansatz gut, das man den PLr bei Maschinen reduzieren kann, wenn die Gefährdung eigentlich kaum auftritt, aber mit dieser Beschreibung finde ich diese Regelung kaum anwendbar. Wie geht ihr mit dem Thema um?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Safety (18 Juni 2016)

Hallo,
wie Du siehst geht damit noch keiner wirklich um.
Der Parameter wird in dem IFA Papier erläutert.
Wie gehe ich damit um.
Ich ermittle den PLr wie immer und nur wenn es dann aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht geht mache ich mir über diesen Parameter Gedanken.
Beispiel:
Ich ermittle einen PLr von c an einer schon häufig gebauten Maschine. Von dem Betreiber der Maschine bekomme ich eine Rückmeldung das es in letzten 10 Jahren bisher keine ungewöhnlichen Vorkommnisse gegeben hat. Es gab keinen Unfall und keine Beinahe-Unfälle, es wird die gleiche Technik verwendet, die Situation hat sich nicht verändert. Damit begründe ich den PLr von b der auch schon an den gebauten Maschinen vorhanden ist. Bisher musste ich das einmal genau so machen, bekam alle Angaben Schriftlich vom Betreiber und hatte die verbaute Technik im Rahmen einer GBU nach BetrSichV untersucht, so dass ich alle hatte. Aber es gab auch keine wirklich umsetzbare Technische Lösung.
Wenn dieser aber Richtig und verantwortlich angewendet wird sehe ich da kein Problem.
Sehe aber auch ein Problem bei unsachgemäßer Anwendung.


----------



## stevenn (21 Juni 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> *Ich ermittle einen PLr von c an einer schon häufig gebauten Maschine.* Von dem Betreiber der Maschine bekomme ich eine Rückmeldung das es in letzten 10 Jahren bisher keine ungewöhnlichen Vorkommnisse gegeben hat. Es gab keinen Unfall und keine Beinahe-Unfälle, es wird die gleiche Technik verwendet, die Situation hat sich nicht verändert. *Damit begründe ich den PLr von b der auch schon an den gebauten Maschinen vorhanden ist.*


Irgendwie stehe ich glaube ich auf dem Schlauch. Also bisher müsstest du ja PLr c an der Maschine verbaut haben, siehe erster Satz. Aber wieso hast du dann einen PLr von b an den gebauten Maschinen?

allgemein muss ich sagen, find ich die Norm hier auch wieder schlecht ausformuliert.
ich hab mir das beispielsweise so vorgestellt: z.B. nehmen wir eine drehende Welle. die wird nach Normen und mit deutscher Qualitätsarbeit hergestellt. Wir verwenden sehr oft solche Wellen in unseren Prüfständen. Wenn nun die letzten Jahre(gleicher Hersteller und ISO 9001 usw.) keine gebrochen ist (Welle wird natürlich nur unter den Bedingungen verwendet, wofür sie auch vorgesehen ist), dann werte ich das so, das die Gefahr, das die Welle bricht um einen PL abgestuft werden kann. ich finde die Welle ein gutes Beispiel, weil man da keine anderen Sicherheitskennwerte hat.


----------



## SLe (26 Juni 2016)

Dieser Passus ist bei der Normung reingekommen, da jemand sich durchsetzen wollte. Praktisch jedoch kann er fast gar nicht angewendet werden.;-)


----------



## Safety (2 Juli 2016)

Hallo,
leider hat man die Büchse der …… geöffnet und der Parameter wird zur Anwendung kommen ob er richtig angewendet wird hmmmm.


----------



## Safety (2 Juli 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> Irgendwie stehe ich glaube ich auf dem Schlauch. Also bisher müsstest du ja PLr c an der Maschine verbaut haben, siehe erster Satz. Aber wieso hast du dann einen PLr von b an den gebauten Maschinen?
> 
> allgemein muss ich sagen, find ich die Norm hier auch wieder schlecht ausformuliert.
> ich hab mir das beispielsweise so vorgestellt: z.B. nehmen wir eine drehende Welle. die wird nach Normen und mit deutscher Qualitätsarbeit hergestellt. Wir verwenden sehr oft solche Wellen in unseren Prüfständen. Wenn nun die letzten Jahre(gleicher Hersteller und ISO 9001 usw.) keine gebrochen ist (Welle wird natürlich nur unter den Bedingungen verwendet, wofür sie auch vorgesehen ist), dann werte ich das so, das die Gefahr, das die Welle bricht um einen PL abgestuft werden kann. ich finde die Welle ein gutes Beispiel, weil man da keine anderen Sicherheitskennwerte hat.



Bisher war immer PLb verbaut. Aber eine jetzt erst durchgeführt Risikobeurteilung hat ergeben das es PLc ( ohne den Parameter Wahrscheinlichkeit) sein müsste.


----------



## jora (4 Juli 2016)

über 500 Hits, nur 5 Antworten... das spricht für das Thema...

Ich denke ich werde diese Herausforderung verschieben, bis sich etwas sinnvolles ergibt bzw. eine Interpretation vorhanden ist, die einem im Sondermaschinenbau auch etwas bringt....
So kann ich die Reduktion des PLr´s niemandem empfehlen, wird immer besser mit der "Entwicklung" der funktionalen Sicherheit


----------



## Safety (4 Juli 2016)

Hallo Jora,
ich werde das Thema auch vermeiden, wenn ich es kann und nur in Sonderfällen darauf zurückgreifen, wenn es die Datenlage zulässt.


----------



## Profilator (7 Juli 2016)

Hallo

ich finde das eigentlich ganz gut. Von vielen Fachleuten wird ja zu recht bemängelt, das der PL sehr grob gerastert ist. Es gibt nur schwarz oder Weiß. Also z.B. leichte / schwere Verletzung bis zum Tod. Durch z.B. 3 Bewertungslevel könnte man hier in vielen Fällen passgenauer arbeiten. Weiters gibt es keinen Parameter Wahrscheinlichkeit. Dagegen ist dieser in nahezu allen gängigen Bewertungsmatrixen die zur Risikobeurteilung benutzt werden können vorhanden.

Der Ablauf ist ja zuerst Risikobeurteilung, dazu brauche ich eine Bewertungsmatrix zur Kennzeichnung der Risikohöhe. Dann sollten ja zuallererst konstruktive Maßnahmen zur Risikominderung erfolgen. Dies muß ja auch gewertet werden, man kann dazu den Risikographen des PL nutzen, das ist aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll, da gibt es geeignetere Graphen/Matrixen, aus dem Bereich Risikomanagment. Erst wenn dann noch Maßnahmen aus dem Bereich der funktionalen Sicherheit hinzukommen (ISO 13849), dann erst sind diese mit dem Risikographen des PL zu bewerten. Da gibt es dann aber keine Möglichkeit mehr die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfliessen zu lassen. 

Als Krücke haben die Normensetzer dann wohl die neue Alternative geschaffen den PL um eins zu reduzieren (unter den angeführten Bedingungen). Das ist nichts anderes als es ein neuer PL-Risikograph mit zusätzlichen "Pfaden" für die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit wäre. Im Ergebnis würde das ja auch zu geringern PL,s führen, wenn die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit vergleichsweise gering ist.

MfG
Profilator


----------



## Tommi (7 Juli 2016)

jora schrieb:


> über 500 Hits, nur 5 Antworten... das spricht für das Thema...
> 
> Ich denke ich werde diese Herausforderung verschieben, bis sich etwas sinnvolles ergibt bzw. eine Interpretation vorhanden ist, die einem im Sondermaschinenbau auch etwas bringt....
> So kann ich die Reduktion des PLr´s niemandem empfehlen, wird immer besser mit der "Entwicklung" der funktionalen Sicherheit



die Unfallschwerpunkte in Deutschland sind andere und die Normänderung ist brandneu.
Was hast Du da erwartet?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ja die Einschätzung ist sehr grob, aber auch das vereinfachte Verfahren ist grob, so dass es bei verantwortlicher Anwendung in Vergangenheit zu einer sicheren Anwendung geführt hat.
Der „neue“ Parameter ist bei verantwortlicher Anwendung und entsprechender Datenbasis kein Problem. Ob aber jeder sich die Arbeit macht oder ob es nicht dazu führt das man da einfach sagt die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering und einen PLr herunterstuft, bleibt abzuwarten. Man findet auch in Typ-C Normen oft PL die nicht nach Anhang A eingestuft wurden, die Norm schreibt selbst in Anhang A:
„Dieses Verfahren zur Abschätzung des PLr ist nicht verbindlich. Es ist ein generischer Ansatz, der die ungünstigste Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit eines Gefährdungsereignisses annimmt (d. h. die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit ist 100 %). Andere geeignete Methoden zur Risikoabschätzung für bestimmte Arten von Maschinen können verwendet werden und Erfahrungen im erfolgreichen Umgang mit ähnlichen Maschinen/Gefährdungen sollten bei der Abschätzung von PLr berücksichtigt werden. Daher kann der erforderliche PL in einer Typ-C-Norm vom demjenigen abweichen, der durch den generischen Ansatz in Bild A.1 ermittelt wird“
Ich denke aber auch, dass dieser neue Parameter aus einer besonderen Richtung gekommen ist und wenn ich mich nicht täusche geht es da um PLc nach PLb Einstufung. Eine Standard PLC ist eben mal kein bewährtes Bauteil.

Ein weiteres Thema ist aber das sehr viele nicht wissen wie man mit einer Typ-C Norm umgehen kann und welche Vorteile das hat. Dazu will ich demnächst mal eine Diskussion eröffnen, da hier in unserem Forum sehr viele bei der Suche landen.


----------



## Tommi (10 Juli 2016)

...oder soll der PLd der ISO 10218 bei kollaborierenden Robotern gerettet werden, welcher ja eigentlich ein PLe
sein müsste...

Gruß
Tommi


----------

